
Apple's secret weapon : Design patents - fwdbureau
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/06/26/apples-secret-weapon/?iid=HP_Highlight
======
JWhiteaker
For being Apple's secret weapon, Samsung sure has a lot more of them. I wonder
why Samsung's number of design patents issued peaked in 2008.

